# [App][MIUI V5]WSM Tools v2.03-MIUI V5 Control Panel & Xposed Alternative



## hzl

This great app is made by crew from Burgerz team and is shared by BalcanGSM at XDA and MIUI English Forum. I'm just sharing it here, all credits go to them. :emoji_u1f603: Hope you guys enjoy it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*【Software Information**】*

*Software Name：**WSM Tools - What Surprised MITU*
*Version Information：2.0.3*
*Version Size：0.75 MB*
*Applicable Models / Systems：MIUI V5 **Or Later*
*Playstore Link:No Playstore/Developer Website:http://burgerz.pro/wsm-project/*

*【Software】*

*This project, is essentially a modification of Xposed, allowing to work with MIUI firmware.

Complete Adaptation Code Is Written By Burgerz Team.

The project is based on the main idea Xposed - modifies system (and not only) applications without interfering with the application itself.

The idea is:

For example, we want to add to the firmware 3-4 Way reboot (restart the advanced menu). Previously, this would have to decompile android.policy.jar , edit the code, compile back and enjoy. Now, just go to the WSM Tools tab line modules found in the list module Reboot Options , download, install, go to the tab modules and activate it. Restart the phone and enjoy the menu that appears, restart (appears by pressing the power button - Restart).

Likewise with other modules.

The basis of the project - manager WSM tools. It manages the modules, allows the pump modules, install, enable / disable, and delete.

!!!!!!!Application requires ROOT rights!!!!!!!!*

*Tested only on MIUI v5 firmware!*



> *Installation:
> 
> Run WSM tools
> Go to Settings - Control WSM (3 Screen)
> Press the Install / Update (4 screen)
> After installation, reboot*


*It is important to:

After updating the firmware you will need to go to Settings - Control WSM and press Install / Update
After installation, reboot.*

*Modules From Version 1.x.x Are Not Compatible **With Version 2.x.x And they Should Be Removed Before Installation/Update To Version 2.x.x*

*Remove WSM Tools :*

*After Installation Of WSM Tools ,An File Named "WSM-Disabler-CWM.zip" Will Be Automaticly Created In Root Of Storage Memory Of Your Device
If You Want To Complete Remove WSM Tools APP_Process And Restore Old One - Flash Upper Mentioned File Via Recovery.*

*A list of modules that are ready to download:

- T9 Module
Fixes a search in T9 mode for Russian and service contacts in the dialer. 
After switching module, you must enter in your phone and update the index T9.*

*- MMS Rotation
Adds the ability to view and write SMS / MMS message in landscape mode. To work in the settings screen to enable the "Auto-rotate screen". On some devices may not be displayed correctly graphics.

- Reboot Options
Adds an additional menu with options to reboot. Started by holding the power button and selecting "Reset". 
Available options boot: 
-Normal 
-Fast 
-Recovery Mode 
-Bootloader Mode 
-switching systems (for double-system phones like Mi1, Mi2, Mi3)

- MMS Festival
Switch the Chinese online database of SMS-congratulations to a Russian server . 
If the tab "Congratulations" is missing, you need to turn 
on the advanced settings messages, and update the database by selecting the tab "Congratulations" the "Menu" - "Update."

- YellowPage
Stop updating the base of the Yellow Pages Chinese server and adds the ability to set the mark for an unknown contact.

- Units
Allows you to change the unit of measure, depending on the language in the phone settings. 
status bar: Internet speed (K / s, m / s) 
In the treatment of memory (MB, GB)

- Holidays
Adds the ability to select the basic settings of holidays in the calendar. 
Available holidays: 
Original (Chinese) 
Russian
Ukrainian

- Browser Autofit
Adds item "Mobile view" in the main browser settings. This feature allows you to adjust the text on Web pages to the width of the screen depending on the size of the font.

- Alarm Time fix
Fixes rounding response time to 5 minutes for third-party alarm clocks.

- Carrier Label
Allows you to edit the displayed name in the status bar cell operatora.nDostupno in "Settings," - "Status Bar" - "The name of the operator."

- Email Rotation
Adds the ability to view and compose emails in landscape mode. To work in the settings screen to enable the "Auto-rotate screen". On some devices may not be displayed correctly graphics.

- Keyboard Fix
Fixes FC And Missing keyboard switch option*

*API for creating modules and source code: https://github.com/BurgerZ/WSM-Project*

*【Update log】*

*2.0.3:*
*✓Fixed Updates Version Check*
*✓Fixed Installer Prompt After Rom Update *
*✓**Added Network Location Fix Module*
*✓Added Updater Replacement Module*
*✓**Various Compatibility Fixes*

*2.0.2:*
*✓Added Xposed Repository(Avaliable In Settings),Both Repositories Will Be Shown In Same List(WSM Modules Will Have "MI" Image In The Bottom Right Corner)*
*✓Alert Dialog Will Popup When WSM Tools Update Is Available *
*✓Added Feedback Option To Setings*
*✓Reworked About And Manage Screens*
*✓Small Bugfixes*

*2.0.1:*
*✓ Added Option To Change Application Resources*
*✓ Added Option To Remove WSM App_Process From Recovery *
*✓ Updated Modules Version(Modules For 1.2.8 Are Not Compatible With 2.0.1)*
*✓ Bug fixes*
*✓ Added Center Clock Module*










*【Software Download】*

*WSM Manager 2.0.3.apk*

*via: MIUI English Forum*


----------

